# Angelschein Raum Dortmund



## Dries (22. August 2008)

Hallo Leute ,
ich habe mich nun nach 4 Jahren entschlossen meinen Fischereischein zu machen!
Leider musste ich feststellen das ich im Umkreis Dortmund nichts gefunden habe wo man diesen machen kann!
Ich habe meistens erst in den Abendstunden Zeit und würde diesen gerne noch dieses Jahr machen.
Würde mich freuen über weitere Informationen!


Lieben Gruß
Dries #h


----------



## fritte (22. August 2008)

*AW: Angelschein Raum Dortmund*

Hi, 

also habe innerhalb 2 min was rausgefunden dank google
schau mal hier http://www.angelsportverein-dortmund.de/
unter Termine steht alles mit Telenr.
gruß
Carsten


----------



## david72 (23. August 2008)

*AW: Angelschein Raum Dortmund*

www.asv-waltrop.de
auch nicht weit weg
fängt ende august an.
gruß david


----------

